# Havanese Eyes, Cleaning & Discharge



## HavaBaloo

As most of you all know, Baloo had Cherry Eye surgery 3 weeks ago. Everything seems to be going well, and he is now done his antibiotics.

I have a few questions though....

1. Do most hav's have "normal" discharge coming out of their eyes daily? 
2. Do you have to clean their eyes every day? 
3. What do you use to clean their eyes?

I guess before the surgery, Baloo wasn't having any tears or discharge so I don't know what is normal for him or a Havanese. 

I know being human I sometimes have "morning sleep" in my eyes and I assume that may be the same for hav's. Baloo sometimes will have a clear, whitish discharge coming out of his eyes and I wonder if that is normal? Sometimes there will be a crusty brownish piece. I usually have to wipe his eyes every morning so wondered if this is the norm. I have been using a lightly damp clean face cloth.

I have a vet apointment on the 11th but didn't know if I should call before hand.

Thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## rdanielle

#1. Well, I can't say for certain but I'd say it varies by dog. My two girls don't seem to have daily issues but my brothers Hav does...

#2. My girls don't need daily cleaning but I do a visual check to make sure there is no fuzz in their eyes. Its one of my biggest pet peeve for furbabies to have something stuck in their eye that they can't get to. 

#3. I usually check to see if there is hair inside their eye. I make sure my hand is clean & gently remove it. You can use a q-tip. Then, I add eye drops & use a tissue to blot the tears running down.


----------



## cjsud

I wipe the gunk out of Hobbes eyes and under his eyes every day.


----------



## mellowbo

Mine usually have the clear gunk most days and if I don't get it then it becomes crusty. I think that is normal? I clean it daily either by combing out the crust of wiping out the clear gunk.
Does the gunk have anything to do with cherry eye? 
Carole


----------



## HavaBaloo

I don't think so, he just finished his 2nd round of antibiotics after his cherry eye so I am pretty sure there isn't an infection or anything. 

I guess because his glands were outside of his eye (when he had cherry eye) he didn't have any discharge, but now that it is corrected he is producing tears and "guck" lol and I just wanted to reassure myself that I am doing everything correct. I think I am, I guess I will just wash his eyes and face every morning, but I will mention it to the vet next week just to reassure myself.


----------



## Scooter's Family

The goopy stuff drives my youngest son crazy so he cleans their eyes almost every day with the eye wipes. I'm lucky that it bugs him!


----------



## good buddy

I have one that has very little gunk and it is usually dry and can be combed out. Then I have one who has alot of gunk and it is meesy and gross and needs a comb out daily and a face washy every few days.


----------



## JASHavanese

You know those throw away cosmetic pads? You can wet that and wipe each eye. 
I went nuts one day and shaved one of dogs face like I do my poodle (and I still love the look!!). She used to have eye discharge but since she has a poodle muzzle now, there is none. I didn't even think about that until I read this.


----------



## iluvhavs

One had thick, very crusty gunk all the time. I have since had him diagnosed with dry eye and use cyclosporine on him daily. Still have to clean discharge daily. 

The other one has no problems, and I just brush out the crusty stuff every few days.

The opthamologist says this is very common in this breed.


----------



## HavaBaloo

I feel so much better now, sometimes he has just a bit so I think it is normal for him. I am going to buy some of those cosmetic pads, that way I don't need to use faceclothes. Someone told me once that if you put just a bit of vaseline on the hair under his eyes it will help wipe the crustys away. Has anyone here used that?


----------



## Thumbelleina

I used Angel's Eyes, it's a product you sprinkle on their food and it gets rid of the discharge. I used it a few times a week for about a month and then bring it back every couple of months if he starts having discharge again. It's cheaper to buy it on Amazon, and it really works well.


----------

